# 20l Ideas?



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Got everything for a 20L setup. What should I put in it?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Shrimp


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I probably will do that, any one keep dwarf puffers?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Dwarf puffers are really cool. I had 3 in a 10G years ago.

You could probably do as many as 10, you just have to set it up the right way.

Put some plants and decor in to break up the sight lines, and give them little territories and they will do great.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I like the dwarf puffer idea. Those little guys are pretty entertaining, and not too hard to care for. Do you already have a substrate in mind?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yea its going to be ADA aquasoil. Is there any bigger puffers that can live in a 20g for life?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

[email protected]° said:


> Dwarf puffers are really cool. I had 3 in a 10G years ago.
> 
> You could probably do as many as 10, you just have to set it up the right way.
> 
> Put some plants and decor in to break up the sight lines, and give them little territories and they will do great.


10 sounds a little much for 20 "liters"


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Alexraptor said:


> Dwarf puffers are really cool. I had 3 in a 10G years ago.
> 
> You could probably do as many as 10, you just have to set it up the right way.
> 
> Put some plants and decor in to break up the sight lines, and give them little territories and they will do great.


10 sounds a little much for 20 "liters"
[/quote]
I'll put money on it being 20 gallons and not liters


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

20 gallons and the 20L is 20 Long


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ahhhh

Well to me 20L is Liters.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've only kept 2 types of brackish fish during my childhood in a 20gal tank, a figure 8 puffer and a "freshwater" moray eel. I knew the eel wasn't completly freshwater so I sold it to BigAls when I was years old. As for the figure 8 puffer I kept him until he reached the size of 6" and then sold him to a neighbour who had better experience and a better setup.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

You could always do a breeding pair on convicts in there! No doubt the parents would be able to raise the fry to a pretty good size. You could also always use them as feeders or sell them back to a pet store for credit! (Granted, not much credit, but credit none-the-less!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

A pair of breeding Kribs


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Great ideas everyone!!!!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

So what is your decision?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Stil thinking, those kribs look cool. It's between shrimp, cichlids, or puffers. I don't know quite yet.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ksls said:


> A pair of breeding Kribs
> 
> View attachment 198881


Wow!!

They are Purdy!!

I've never seen them around here. Where can u get them?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

ksls said:


> A pair of breeding Kribs
> 
> View attachment 198881


x2

Or

German Blue Rams.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

If you like the rams:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcichlidso&1295474867

I found that! Free shipping!

Also, I haven't been able to find Kribs. Any info on where to get our hands on some?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I can find kribs here in cinci, there are people who have them. I think I might try some rams, I have always wanted to.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Some Apistogramma cacatuoides would be cool as well


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

You should totally drive some up to Pittsburgh and we can try breeding them at the same time!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

What would I need to turn this into a saltwater tank? I havethe following:

20L tank
Eheim 2215
Current nova 2x24w light 
Heater


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

You could turn it into a saltwater really easily.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

maknwar said:


> What would I need to turn this into a saltwater tank? I havethe following:
> 
> 20L tank
> Eheim 2215
> ...


Only thing I would add to that list is a HOB skimmer like the Remora Aqua C.

After that you just need to get live rock and a good water source. A small RO/DI would be worth the investment to get the most out of it. Reef.


----------

